# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Best material to use between Heat plate and Aluminum Build plate

## adrianq

Hello all,

My heat plate finally gave up the ghost.  Luckily I  had a spare and can easily replace it.  However, when swapping them I  noticed Kapton tape on the underside of the Aluminum  build plate  (between the heat plate and build plate).

Is there a better material that I can use that would be as long lasting?  Silicone pads sound good to avoid the mess of Thermal paste.  

      ppppppppppppppppppp   - PEI 
      ssssssssssssssssssssss   - Silcone Pad
      bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb   - Aluminum Build plate (5mm MagHold)
      ssssssssssssssssssssss   - Silcone Pad   (Currently this is Kapton tape)
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   - Heat plate (Standard CTC black heat plate)


Or would that be too much?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## TiredJuan

Between my plate and heater I haven't Kapton, or anything else for that matter. 
Mine goes (from top to bottom):
Glass
Silicone pad (makes the glass hard to remove, but works well especially with the aluminum being so warped)
Aluminum
Heat plate.

On closer inspection, there seems to be something binding the aluminum plate and the head bed. After removing the bolts they're stuck together like glue.  :Confused:

----------


## adrianq

I wonder if that is the reason for the Kapton tap between the aluminum build plate and the heat plate. 

I am ok with Kapton tape, but am really curious if there is a better way to transfer the heat.  From what I have been hearing/reading, It sounds like have the aluminum build plate sandwiched between silicone thermal transfer pads may not be a great idea.  They don't say way though.  Sound like it would be a great method.  go figure.

----------


## TiredJuan

I would leave that area alone. Kapton won't do much to dissipate the heat, and while it may slow the heat process down a bit it doesn't take up much room. Using silicone transfer pads takes up quite a bit of Z-Axis space, and every millimeter counts.

(For clarification, what is PEI in your diagram?)

----------


## adrianq

The PEI (Ultem) is the actual top of my print surface. Currently my PEI sheet is attached with 3M tape to my Aluminum build plate.

I totally agree with you regarding eating up too much Z-axis height. I was trying to avoid using thermal paste because of how messy it can be, but that could be an alternative.  My goal is maximum heat transfer to the print surface.




> I would leave that area alone. Kapton won't do much to dissipate the heat, and while it may slow the heat process down a bit it doesn't take up much room. Using silicone transfer pads takes up quite a bit of Z-Axis space, and every millimeter counts.
> 
> (For clarification, what is PEI in your diagram?)

----------


## slippyr4

I was going to reply on the other thread but I'll reply here since it's more active. When I said "if it ain't broke...", I wasn't referring so much to the kapton as to the whole HBP. At the end of the day it's thermostatically controlled, and a better thermal junction between the heater and plate isn't going to change the temperature very much at all.

----------


## adrianq

> I was going to reply on the other thread but I'll reply here since it's more active. When I said "if it ain't broke...", I wasn't referring so much to the kapton as to the whole HBP. At the end of the day it's thermostatically controlled, and a better thermal junction between the heater and plate isn't going to change the temperature very much at all.


Makes sense.  Being a total newbie to 3D printers I am constantly wondering about optimization. With that comes the possibility of over thinking it.  :Smile: 

I think I am going to stick with the Kapton between the heat plate and aluminum plate. 

Have you played with PEI on an aluminum build plate?  I keep hearing conflicting reports on what the best method on adhering PEI to aluminum. I am leaning toward Silicone transfer pads, but 3M tape is second.   Any pros/cons you could share?

----------

